# my new loft-hooray



## k-will (Dec 15, 2007)

the following are some pics of the new loft which is pretty much built.you can see i still have alot to do,but were gettin there.the room to the left is gonna be the widowhood cock room,the one in the middle for the hens,and ybs,and the one to the right will be split in 2 for 4 pairs or so of breeders.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

NICE! What size is that loft? 
I see you got a bunch of trees too.


----------



## k-will (Dec 15, 2007)

renee,the loft is 6x20.the room to the left will be 8ft.the one in the middle 4x6,and the breeder pens will be 4x6 each.but,i dont intend to have alot of birds.i will probably house the widowhood hens in a small loft on the other side of the property eventually.im not gonna fly more than 22 cocks and that will be pushing it.we will see.

you notice the roof is low.i have a 8yr old loft manager.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

k-will said:


> renee,the loft is 6x20.the room to the left will be 8ft.the one in the middle 4x6,and the breeder pens will be 4x6 each.but,i dont intend to have alot of birds.i will probably house the widowhood hens in a small loft on the other side of the property eventually.im not gonna fly more than 22 cocks and that will be pushing it.we will see.
> 
> you notice the roof is low.i have a 8yr old loft manager.


Low roof is good..........wish mine was about a foot lower........

We'll see how your "intentions" work out............LOL...... 
I've never heard a fancier "NOT" say that and I've never found one that could do it.......... Myself included.


----------



## k-will (Dec 15, 2007)

you noticed that too huh?me already planning a loft on "the other side of the property" and all.seriously,i hope i can keep my numbers down.the loft will only hold so many in good health.oh,you mentioned the trees...yeah,i got to do some serious trimming.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

K-will,
Very nice, I always enjoy looking at other's loft's gives me idea's for mine.

I do have one question... It's o.k to keep young bird's with hen's in a large seperate space? The hen's won't pick on the young bird's?


----------



## k-will (Dec 15, 2007)

no i dont think it will be a problem.you have to understand my club no longer flys young bird races.they voted to stop flying ybs permanently.so,once i get an old bird team(widowhood cocks) established along with enough hens for the motivation,i will only raise enough ybs i see i need each year to replenish the old birds.the problem i see i might have is when i settle the ybs,i wont want to let them out with the hens.they might draw them too far from the loft before they are strong enough to return.i might build just a small loft for the widowhood hens to make for more room.dont say it renee...
oh,wheres my manners...thank you for the comments.


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

Very nice loft, congrats on finishing it. I was 8 when my current lofts were built. Did you use plans or did you "just build it"?


----------



## k-will (Dec 15, 2007)

matt,i tell you i just knew i wanted a loft similiar to this and i kind of just built it.i wanted the low ceiling for my 8yr old loft manager(my daughter).i dont breed out of alot of pairs,so i knew i just needed 2 small rooms.when i found out the club dropped the yb series and will fly a yearling series on the front of the old bird schedule,i saved that whole left side for my widowhood room.the middle will be for the hens/ybs.the right side will be the 2 small rooms for breeders. i will probably build just a small loft for the widowhood hens,but i have plenty of time to do that,as i cant fly until next year anyway.-i still need to vent the front of the loft down low.you can kind of see in one of the pics how the stale air will go out the back vents.(the back is higher than the front.)anyway,i think the design will work as i have had this basic one before years ago.thanks for the reply.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Very nice!!


----------



## k-will (Dec 15, 2007)

thanks! very much.just got some doors left to do and the dreaded boxes.i might just buy the darn things.anybody ever use those 5 gallon bucket thingys for breeding boxes.i saw them once and now i cant find them to see how to cut them.i will just buy my widowhood boxes i think.im gettin tired.

forgot to say the 5 gallon bucket thingys would be for the breeders.


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

Really nice looking loft you got there. I did notice the cauking too  Good Joj!! Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## k-will (Dec 15, 2007)

youre welcome and....caulk away.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Very nice loft, K-will! Thank you for the pictures!

Terry


----------



## k-will (Dec 15, 2007)

youre welcome sir.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

YOu have a very nice loft. I hope to have my done in the next week or two.


----------



## k-will (Dec 15, 2007)

thanks michael,i hope you post some pics of yours when you get done.i look forward to seeing them.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

k-will your loft looks great ..I think the only thing people that fly or have pigeons wish for is that they had is more room  you can never have to much room lol great luck wished to you in your flying success


----------



## k-will (Dec 15, 2007)

thanks lakota....good luck this season.


----------



## jack1747 (Sep 16, 2007)

Thanks for posting your pic's K. I am going to build a loft this spring and am looking at everyone I can find for ideas. My 6 birds in Sept. has changed to 21 today.. I gotta stop!


----------



## k-will (Dec 15, 2007)

thanks jack,we will expect to see pics when you build it.my design is a tryed and proven one.i always like the loft lower to the front and higher to the back.when you vent low in the front and high in the back,the ventilation seems to naturally work right.i will post more pics as time goes by.again,thanks.


----------



## jojo67 (Jul 14, 2007)

great loft k-will, Nice and white.


----------



## k-will (Dec 15, 2007)

thanks jojo.white is right.


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

K-will nice job, well done, but i must ask, is that netting i see "plastic" I hope not, I say this only for your good that plastic mesh may cost you some valuable birds, you may be lucky and never have a bad experience with it, but why take a chance after all the hard work you put into your love project.? plastic can be chewed through by raccoons, weasels, mice, rats, cats! Maybe I'm being too overly cautious, just trying to help when i see something that may have been missed or not thought of, in short just hoping the mesh is metal and is painted black!


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2008)

i think thats just wat happens when you shrink your images ,it tends to look like plastic , the smaller the wire gauge the more animated it looks


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

Well Amen to that!


----------



## k-will (Dec 15, 2007)

come to think of it it is all plastic.i will have to look at that.thanks.


----------



## k-will (Dec 15, 2007)

might add i do have some plastic mesh inside loft.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Plastic inside is fine, but not outside. You WILL regret that, I can guarantee it. Need to use the hardware cloth. 

PS: Unless it's plastic "coated"..........that's different.


----------



## k-will (Dec 15, 2007)

thats what i thought it was.but,now that i look at it and realize how light it is,its plastic.think i will change it out.


----------



## rock (Jun 29, 2007)

K-will, what is the inside ceiling height of your loft? Your loft looks a nice set up.


----------



## k-will (Dec 15, 2007)

my loft height is 5ft 9 in the front and about 6ft at the back.i wanted it as low as possible for the kid to be able to catch the birds for training,etc.i really like it.there really is no purpose in a ceiling higher than that anyway.my vents are low in the front and high on the back,and the ventilation works real well as far as i can tell so far.plus,i think it looks pretty cool.


----------



## rock (Jun 29, 2007)

That is why I was wondering about the height. I didn't figure that lower would hurt. I am going to build one of the red rose beginner lofts but want to lower it a 1' to 1 1/2' to keep it below my privacy fence line. I live in a subdivision currently and less seen the better. I guess the only disadvantage then would be head room. Thanks, Jim


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

rock said:


> That is why I was wondering about the height. I didn't figure that lower would hurt. I am going to build one of the red rose beginner lofts but want to lower it a 1' to 1 1/2' to keep it below my privacy fence line. I live in a subdivision currently and less seen the better. I guess the only disadvantage then would be head room. Thanks, Jim


I believe that's the smart thing to do. If I had a dollar for every bird that ever flew over my head in my loft, I'd be a VERY rich woman.  
Your birds will want to roost at the highest point in your loft, but they don't know if that's 6 ft or 5 ft. The highest point is the highest point, period.


----------



## k-will (Dec 15, 2007)

i personally dont like the design of that loft.however,people have modified the design to work very nicely.(redrose starter loft)it is a cheap loft to build to get started.if i was you and you want it to be low,i think you should build something closer to my design.you could build a bigger loft,and the neighbors wont notice it.how tall are you?build it where in the front,it will be a inch or 2 higher than you.add 4 inches to the back and that gives you your pitch.vent the front low and the back wall high and you have good ventilation.its a very easy loft to build.if you want i will take some more pics?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

k-will said:


> i personally dont like the design of that loft.however,people have modified the design to work very nicely.(redrose starter loft)it is a cheap loft to build to get started.if i was you and you want it to be low,i think you should build something closer to my design.you could build a bigger loft,and the neighbors wont notice it.how tall are you?build it where in the front,it will be a inch or 2 higher than you.add 4 inches to the back and that gives you your pitch.vent the front low and the back wall high and you have good ventilation.its a very easy loft to build.if you want i will take some more pics?


I agree. I like the roofs that slant down toward the front. I would prefer that on my lofts, but I didn't build them. With the slant roof you can always see your birds when they are up there. On mine, they go down over the back and I can't watch them. In fact, that's where a couple of hawks have gotten birds. All I saw was a puff of feathers.


----------



## k-will (Dec 15, 2007)

that was one of my worries as well renee.when little ones are out on the roof,i watch over them very closely and watch out for the "boogey-bird".i also enjoy ploppin in a chair and just watching them anyway.seems to be better designed for that.i will say i like your version of those lofts better than most ive seen.and...yours are quite different.


----------

